# car breakdown after crossing a water logged lane



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If the engine ingested water the warranty does not apply.....that is not a defect....it is a failure caused by bad judgement.

Open the airbox and see if it is full of water......if it is relatively dry, but shows sighns of water entrance, replace the air filter.
If a dry type air filter gets wet, the pores close and it prevents airflow.
In the case of a diesel, this will cause the engine to pull oil through its breathers and burn it, causing much smoke.
A restricted filter will also prevent the engine from revving up.

Try a filter.....if it works out, stay out of deep water.....just cause other cars made it through is not a sign that you can too.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## dipak.agarwal (Jun 26, 2015)

thanks for the guidance sir but the problem i m facing is that the company is saying to replace the complete fuel injection system which i dont is necessary so what do u suggest should i change the service agency or should i confront this guys on the suggestions u have made thanxs


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Assuming they haven't disassembled anything, take my suggestion and inspect it yourself.....actually, take a new airfilter and install it, then run the car a bit.

I cannot see your car, or hear it......and I am basing my suggestion strictly from your post.
If you have more details that were not posted, share them......but currently, I believe you have a waterlogged air filter.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Should be covered by your insurance. I'd file a claim if I were you.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Should be covered by your insurance. I'd file a claim if I were you.


He is writing from India.....I don't know how insurance works over there.

Rob


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I agree with Robby ,take his advise. seen this at work when cars get towed in for same reason.


----------

